# instelling



## Inèss2336

Bonjour tout le monde,
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à traduire la phrase suivante s'il vous plaît?

Instelling voor opvolging door supervisor

... pour être suivi par un supervisor

Je ne sais pas trop ou commencer pour la traduction. Surtout instelling. J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire, mais alors ça donne une traduction qui n'a pas vraiment de sens en français.

Merci pour votre aide
Cordialment


----------



## Peterdg

Ça dépend du contexte; par example, s'il s'agit d'un réglage d'une machine, ça pourrait se traduire comme "réglage pour être suivi...". Mais puisque je n'ai aucune idée de quoi il s'agit, je ne peux pas donner d'alternatives.


----------



## Inèss2336

bonjour,

Ce sont des alarmes qui doivent être désactivé pour être suivi par un superviseur.

Est-ce que vous pensez pouvoir m'aider?

Salutations

Inèss


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec Peter. S'il agit d'un appareil, on veut sans doute dire "réglage": l'appareil doit être réglé sur telle position ou tel mode de fonctionnement (désactivation, ici) pour pouvoir etc.


----------



## Jogou

Instelling would be dutch for "organisation" in English or French


----------



## Hitchhiker

In English I would translate it as, "Setting for monitoring by supervisor."


----------

